# Piney Campground at Land Between the Lakes by Shaun



## ctfortner

Very nice Rv park. They have about 350 campsites, one loop has full hookups. Lots of wild life in the park. They have a campstore which has minimal supplies. The campground sits on Kentucky lake. Its at the mouth of LBL or "The Trace" which has lots of things to do including The Homeplace which is a 1800's settlement where people are dressed of the time period. Also, there is a Bison range, and lots of hiking trails. Would rate this a 8 out of 10.

http://www.lbl.org


----------



## bill0830

*Ready to try this one out*

As soon as Fall comes, I would really like to visit this area. I have heard nothing but good about this area.


----------

